# Mail Merge Next Record If statement



## rmarini (Oct 17, 2012)

I am trying to do a mail merge next record if statement. If the account name is the same (column A in my excel document), then move to next record. If account name is different then end that document and move to next document. Can someone please help?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Your description suggests you're trying to group records, for which you need an entirely different approach.

You can use Word's Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge facility for this (the terminology depends on the Word version). To see how to do so with any mailmerge data source supported by Word, check out my Microsoft Word Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge Tutorial at:
Mailmerge Tutorial: Create Sorted Listings (2000-2010) | Windows Secrets Lounge
or
http://www.gmayor.com/Zips/Catalogue Mailmerge.zip
The tutorial covers everything from list creation to the insertion & calculation of values in multi-record tables in letters. Do read the tutorial before trying to use the mailmerge document included with it.

For some recent, worked examples, see the attachment to the posts at:
mail merge with duplicate names but different dollar amounts
Access to Word, Creating a list from multiple records

Alternatively, you may want to try the Many-to-One Mail Merge add-in from Graham Mayor at: Mail Merge - Many to One


----------

